# Spayed female dog lifts leg to pee?



## Dirtslinger (Feb 10, 2007)

Are there any good reasons for my multi-breed mutt to being doing this? She started it about a year ago- vet was clueless to a cause.
She pees on tall bushes and fire hydrants. Not only that, but she pees like this several times each walk like a male dog would- while my other female dog peas the once maybe twice.
Hormone imbalance? Could this be medical or leading to something else? Thanks. Oh- she's 5.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

It's not that uncommon for female dogs to lift their legs. It could be hormonal, a learned behavior, or neither. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Our oldest Italian Greyhound gal has been a leg-hiker all her life, especially when she's in unfamiliar territory. Her daughter is too.


----------



## Dirtslinger (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks, that is comforting to hear!!


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Also means the female is telling other dogs that she is the alpha female in the area.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Our dog does both. Squats in open ground but lifts her leg on trees, light poles, etc.

Patty


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

> Also means the female is telling other dogs that she is the alpha female in the area.


My old dog, Lucy, would lift her leg on poles and such, but she was _not_ an alpha dog by any stretch of the imagination! She would sometimes gather up her bedding and mount it - and I found out by accident that it was when the neighbour's dog was in heat.

I asked the vet about it, and her theory was if there were more males than females in the litter, the females would have a higher than normal level of testosterone. :shrug:


----------

